# cancelled due to lack of interest.



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Male #1








Male #2.








and the female.









I Have 2 -12" diameter males not sexually mature yet, both eating dew worms,tilapia and prawn.($175 each or both for $300)
I have 1 female 8" diameter also not mature yet eating dew worms and tilapia only not to interested in the prawns yet.($175)

if you take all 3 we can work something out on a better deal.
will try to upload a video today....
pics for sure to follow.

would need to be picked up..
delivery is doable for the cost of fuel.
pm if interested....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well not the best video i will try to get a better video or pics.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice fish.

nice bass! so are you doing an all out pbass tank!?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i second that ..nice collection of bass dude. what do you have them eating???


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> nice fish.
> 
> nice bass! so are you doing an all out pbass tank!?


Yes i am thinking of doing all Bass.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike ,
yes thinking all bass.

Ben,
they are eating tilapia and massivores.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is that ibenu old tank ?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Up to the top ...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping it up.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Price drop for today only....$350 for the trio......
must take the trio for $350.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump it up...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

but these beauty's up...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Adrien, I have sent someone to you. He might be contacting you soon.


----------



## mattpf (Jan 6, 2012)

pmed 

thanks charles


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

please close due to lack of interest...
will keep them a bit longer.


----------

